# Bunny Overload Anyone?



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Stew and Dumpling (dumpling is the baby i found and hand raised)

























































this little lady hasnt aquired a real name yet, shes just known as mrs grumpy bunny, shes on pregnancy watch still, when shes all clear she will be bonded into a group









































group one

Tiny (british giant x lionhead) hes a very timid boy and doesnt like the camera much









































Shiver (english spot) another very timid bun, she actually screams if someone she doesnt know tries to stroke her, she was attacked by her mum as a baby and apparently had most of the skin on one side ripped away.

















































































Sky (lionhead (skittles) x lop (bee)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Angel (british giant x lionhead)









































































Dark Tanion (some sort of giant x)

















































































Bramble

























































Group 2

Pom Pom (french angora) he is more or less fully blind and scans a lot


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Eevee (cashmere lop without the lop (bad crown placement)









































































Joy (heinz 57 xbreed vienna marked black not dutch)

































































Rose (mini rex)









































































Skittles (lionhead) (Skys dad)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

and there are 3 who didnt really want to be in on todays photo shoot so a couple of older pictures

Popcorn

























Bee (skys mum)

























Clara


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Small white fluffy looks like my Stewie but without fluff 
Very cute bunnies-obviosuly you have quite fewtoo!
They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Brilliant photos and you have some stunners! I think my favourites have to be the giant x lionhead bunnies :001_wub:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

How much for Eevee?!?  


Your very lucky to have such beautiful bunnies and Im sure they feel very lucky to have you


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lovely bunnies. Great photos.

You must spend a lot of time grooming!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> How much for Eevee?!?
> 
> Your very lucky to have such beautiful bunnies and Im sure they feel very lucky to have you


paws off my eevee


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

what a stunning collection you have there :001_wub:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> How much for Eevee?!?
> 
> Your very lucky to have such beautiful bunnies and Im sure they feel very lucky to have you


I was going to ask how much for a Netherland an fluffy white?! Or just give address I visit one night


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Mrs Grumpy looks like a Lucy to me... Not sure why but its the first name that came to mind.

Oh and ps....

I....MUST.....HAVE..... BRAMBLE!!!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

aww gorgeous pics!

Bee looks very much like my sisters bunny Jake 



Both do the airplane ear look too lol Just opposite dark ear


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bless they could almost be mirror twins, does jake have a blue eye too


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

All your buns are beautiful.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Li'l Miss - you have a fabulous furry family. I especially like the one in the first set of pics that looks like a short shaggy donkey, and the scaredy-bun one whose mammy attacked her - poor little sossidge!

Please - more pics (who doesn't love bunnies?)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

beautiful bunnies


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I've only just clicked... Stew and Dumplings....haha..... :arf:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Lopside said:


> I've only just clicked... Stew and Dumplings....haha..... :arf:


your slow!!!!!! :lol:

stew was going to be eaten if i hadnt of taken him, so he had to be called either stew or pie


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> bless they could almost be mirror twins, does jake have a blue eye too


No there both brown 

They would look good side by side with an ear up each :thumbup1: lol


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

wow they're all gorgeous  i had to look twice at your bramble. his face is a different shape and ears arent as long but his markings are so much like peppers


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bramble is a she not a he, but dont worry i wont tell her! :lol:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

They're all lovely! :001_wub: xx


----------

